# Nesaea pedicellata "Golden"



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thought I'd share this with everyone. I have a dozen bunches (probably 50 stems or so) of this coming from Florida Aquatic in a week. Once I get it growing, maybe it'll pop up in the SnS or something 

http://www.floridaaquatic.com/ArticlesNewReleases2009.html

Brand new species, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Hi legomaniac89

Please keep me in mind if you have some _Nesaea pedicellata_ 'Golden' for sale. It sure is a strikingly beautiful stem plant.

Do you know if anyone is getting any _Cryptocoryne wendtii_ 'Florida Sunset'?

Thanks,
Left C


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

I just bought a bunch of this last weekend from my LFS. It was a pure yellow color, but has now begun developing a pinkish tint, like what is in the pictures.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Here my Nesaea I planted in the 20.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

I have a ton of these available, and the sunset cryp. How do you get plants from FAN?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I work at a LFS and we get plants from FAN through a pet supply company from the Chicago area. I may have the Sunset crypt coming next week I hope


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

I see the gold nesaea fairly common in our LFS here. Interesting colors but it looks so tacky to me. 

Interesting plant though, it's a change from the usual green and/or red plants.


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

Ebichua said:


> Interesting colors but it looks so tacky to me.


That's the first time I've ever heard a plant described as tacky.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Haha me too. The pics don't do it justice. It is really a nice golden yellow that contrast well to the normal greens and reds. I'll try to post some newer pics soon, it looks a lot better now than it did at first (in these pics).


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

legomaniac89 said:


> Haha me too. The pics don't do it justice. It is really a nice golden yellow that contrast well to the normal greens and reds. I'll try to post some newer pics soon, it looks a lot better now than it did at first (in these pics).


I got mine around the same time you did. Here is how it looks now:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/66747-sagittaria-subulata-almost-flowering.html#post812221

I did not know the leaves would grow long and narrow. On the same page are some top-down views as well.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's a fairly recent picture of mine. You can see the distinct difference in the old leaves and the new leaves since I've had it in this picture


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

Looks good. 

Yours stayed yellow whereas mine is more greenish-yellow. I wonder if there are some variations in the species. :icon_ques


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I think lighting has more to do with it. This is under 2x65w of compact flourescents for 9 hours a day. Plus lots of CO2 and Excel and fertilization.

I just trimmed mine way back and replanted the tops and I noticed the newest growth is somewhat greenish. Makes me think the yellow is more light-related than anything, but that's just my theory


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Lego, I just got some of this and was wanting to know your final opinion on retaining the yellow coloration. lighting or not and what lights did you use? Ferts and parameters?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Score! Went to a LFS (well, over 30 minutes away) and found this plant. Best thing about it? I only paid $0.89 because they didn't know the name of the plant and the person who put the plants in the tank didn't label any of them. :biggrin:


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

sewingalot said:


> Score! Went to a LFS (well, over 30 minutes away) and found this plant. Best thing about it? I only paid $0.89 because they didn't know the name of the plant and the person who put the plants in the tank didn't label any of them. :biggrin:


Thank god for careless people. :icon_smil


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I like this _tacky _plant.  And yes, careless workers every once in a while, pays off.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ive been keeping this plant in several different tanks for 6 months and lights and co2 dont seem to matter as much as a good nutrient rich substrate.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Mine grows well, but when they get closer to the lights, the tops turn pinkish. In a larger tank, it would probably be a good idea to plant them in front of a thick stand of taller fine leaved plants (eg rotalas).

This definitely seems to be the type of plant that requires lots of trimmings or else it just starts looking deformed.


----------

